# individual molds



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

(If figures just as I want to ask a question I can't think of the correct title for these, darn it's hard getting old and being tired plus it was VERY hot all day (good excuses huh, ha).)

O.k. those clear hard plastic multi compartmented molds that you can get for mini's or individual dessert sizes. They have a plunger for releasing......

Anyway, I just bought some and want to use them. Can I use them with-out acetate liners if I spray them well?

I know I can try it and see, but I was hoping for a quick answer to save me time.

Thanks

Oh, I also bought the flexible molds. Do you have to spray them to release cleanly or will just freezing your product let them pop out clean?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I've used the flexible molds and just froze whatever was in them and popped it out. As far as the other thing....I've seen the brochures from JB Prince so I know what you're talking about and I don't think you need to line them.


----------



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

I have used the fleximolds and love them. you really dont have to butter them unless you want to use something like Kaffe (sp). If u want something like a SHINNY pyramid. About the hard plastic molds is something else. I would think that depending on what u are molding would determine if u shud line it. Mousse yes. I deal with JB Prince all the time and they have very capable staff to advise u how to use anything u buy there. A great place to see. Ive been to alot of states in my lifetime and always go into the kitchen equipment etc resource stores/for the professional when appriopiate store is available. Prince is a wow:bounce:


----------

